# There’s still hope and now there standing up



## Kendall’s Dad (Sep 15, 2018)

Just to let all you guys know there’s still hope for peoples GSD just over a year mine is 14.5 months old and there now standing up. That’s with me taping them up. Here in British Columbia taping falls under cropping of the ears so Vets won’t touch this job with a a ten foot pole. So it’s up to the owner to do the taping. I’ve had his ears taped for elapsed time of a month & half. Taping them for a week then taking the tape off for 4-5 days & watch for progress. Then I re taped for another week for total of 4 wks. I’ve had comments like are his ears broken are they blessing. I can tell these people aren’t in the German Shepherd world. One good thing that came out of this taping his ears is he lets me clean his ears now and he doesn’t mind at all. My golden hates his ears being cleaned soon as I’m finished cleaning his he rubs his ears on the carpet silly routine but laughable.i have some pictures of my GSD ears being up after 2 weeks then month that I took today.


----------



## Kendall’s Dad (Sep 15, 2018)

*Kendall’s ears up*

I finally got the pics up of Kendall’s ears had a little problem posting the pics earlier. So this is Kendall at 14.5 months old with ears up finally. My breeder told me not to be discouraged but to keep on trying on taping his ears. I posted a title in ears up category early today about this but couldn’t get the pictures to go along with it.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Ears up or down, he is gorgeous. I love his black mask.


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

He is a gorgeous boy and am so glad your efforts proved fruitful! U gave me hope my pup's might go up even tho technically the windows passed..


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kendall’s Dad said:


> *Kendall’s ears up*
> 
> I finally got the pics up of Kendall’s ears had a little problem posting the pics earlier. So this is Kendall at 14.5 months old with ears up finally. My breeder told me not to be discouraged but to keep on trying on taping his ears. I posted a title in ears up category early today about this but couldn’t get the pictures to go along with it.


What kind of tape did you use? The tape I am using for my GSD is not lasting as I need a more adhesive tape, but want to stay with a porous tape so the ear can breathe.


----------



## Tjsterkel (Dec 16, 2019)

I know this is an old


Kendall’s Dad said:


> Just to let all you guys know there’s still hope for peoples GSD just over a year mine is 14.5 months old and there now standing up. That’s with me taping them up. Here in British Columbia taping falls under cropping of the ears so Vets won’t touch this job with a a ten foot pole. So it’s up to the owner to do the taping. I’ve had his ears taped for elapsed time of a month & half. Taping them for a week then taking the tape off for 4-5 days & watch for progress. Then I re taped for another week for total of 4 wks. I’ve had comments like are his ears broken are they blessing. I can tell these people aren’t in the German Shepherd world. One good thing that came out of this taping his ears is he lets me clean his ears now and he doesn’t mind at all. My golden hates his ears being cleaned soon as I’m finished cleaning his he rubs his ears on the carpet silly routine but laughable.i have some pictures of my GSD ears being up after 2 weeks then month that I took today.


 I know this is an old post but wanted to know if your dog’s ears end up staying up. We have this same problem but tried inserts and she just shook them out.


----------



## Kendall’s Dad (Sep 15, 2018)

r3tro23 said:


> What kind of tape did you use? The tape I am using for my GSD is not lasting as I need a more adhesive tape, but want to stay with a porous tape so the ear can breathe.


The tape that I used the white tape which is the first Aid tape. It is easy on the dogs hair around the ears when coming off it doesn’t pull the hair out. You can get that in any pharmacy. Make sure it’s the wide stuff 3/4-1” wide. The other tape I used on top of the first Aid tape was Gorrilla tape you can get at Home Depot. I find that the Gorrilla tape has strength in it compared to regular electrical tape.


----------



## Kendall’s Dad (Sep 15, 2018)

Tjsterkel said:


> I know this is an old
> 
> I know this is an old post but wanted to know if your dog’s ears end up staying up. We have this same problem but tried inserts and she just shook them out. I used white glue but super tacky the same white glue the kids use in school.i put that on the foam inserts ever once and while. I also put extra strength breath rights on the back side of the foam uprights. I watch the way the ear bends on the creases & put 2-3 vertically on the creases & 2 on the tip of the ear one on each side vertically.


----------

